# Star Wars EP II DVD Comments



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just picked mine up today and took a quick look. Wow! The picture quality is amazing but what really struck me the most was that much of the movie has a bit rate of about 5 and it still looks great! DVD authoring is getting better all the time. Also, be careful not to have your sub turned up too loud. I almost blew mine out after the first explosion. There is a LOT of bass in this movie.


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

Just picked up mine today. I can't wait to check it out. I have a 200 watt SW-15 audiosource subwoofer and it can handle just about any bass you can throw at her. Can't wait to see Yoda in action.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

After finally seing Ep 2 last night and knowing Ep 4 like the back of my hand, I could easily see whats going to happen in the next edition. 

BTW My house was rocking watching this, a lot of sub woofer action.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup, good looking picture and even the ship at the start has a low rumble to it. Lot's of nice special features too.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

sweeeeeeeeeeet! ....i got it for Christmas and havent' watched it yet! You just made up my mind between renting Goldmember and watching Ep2.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Wow...watched it last night. Incredible sound. Its really refreshing when a movie actually has a full rear track. Most times you only get a few token sound effects back there. Ep2 has plenty of loud sound coming from my rear speakers. 

-todd


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toddjb _
> *sweeeeeeeeeeet! ....i got it for Christmas and havent' watched it yet! You just made up my mind between renting Goldmember and watching Ep2.  *


Just watch Ep2 again and don't bother renting Goldmember. My son got it for Christmas and while we haven't had a chance to watch my copy of Ep 2 yet there's gotta be more laughs in it than in Goldmember. Not an original joke in it. By actual stopwatch it contains a total of 23 second of laughter in the entire movie. And that was timing my 14 year old son. You made the right choice.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

yeah...i laughed for Goldmember, but it wasn't the best of the 3 and I enjoyed Ep2 MUCH more and it was my 2nd time watching it!


----------

